# First attempt at a sunset



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Alright folks.
After being dragged down the beach for a walk with swmbo we sat down to watch the sunset how romantic hey:argie: 
Well it was until i realised i had my camera in the car :speechles So i got it out oh er:lol: And started snapping and here are my results.


































































Unfortunatly she wasnt in the mood for posing so no pics of her im afraid.

Let me know what you think. 
Ben


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

:thumb::thumb: try HDR next


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Think that the 2nd pic is the best out of a good set :thumb:


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

3,4,5,6 my favs


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice work!

+1 for HDR, it can be amazing if its not over done.

I like the 2nd pic down, however i think it would be better if you were to clone out the birds


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers for the replies guys:thumb:

HDR hmm whats that? lol! Heard it mentioned a few times before though.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice set, although as above I'd clone out the birds and that object in the water on #7. Your horizons need straightening too 

HDR= High Dynamic Range. It's a process which involves blending the captured tones and exposures to create a more descriptive single image. It can be done subtly or to some dramatic levels.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is a really good tutorial on hdr with some great examples, theres 3 parts to it.

Link - HDR Tutorial


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Stunning pictures, where were they taken?


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

Stunning mate. Top work that.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Here is my attempt at cloning out the birds











scottgm said:


> Here is a really good tutorial on hdr with some great examples, theres 3 parts to it.
> 
> Link - HDR Tutorial


Cheers mate ill have a look into it:thumb: Only just begining in photography so its all new to me.



mattsbmw said:


> Stunning pictures, where were they taken?


Cheers they were taken in Rhosilli which is right at the tip of Gower in south Wales. The photos were taken over looking Rhosilli bay/Llangenith beach and Worms Head.

Clicky

A really nice part of the world


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice! :thumb:

As Gary says, level them up! :thumb:

Number 2 for me, it looks like the gulls are coming in because of the fishermen?

Any chance you can send me a high resolution one of it or zoom in to see if they are fishermen? 


Maxtor.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Maxtor said:


> Very nice! :thumb:
> 
> As Gary says, level them up! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Pm me your email and ill send it across to you dont think they are fishermen though.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

great pics mate, 3,4,5,6, are really good:thumb:


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

You can take 3 photos with your camera (tripod required) of the same frame-no movement while taking. use bracketing f.e. -1ev, 0, +1 ev and then process it using PS or photomatix. The best scenes or scapes are those with huge tonal range.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Really like those a lot, great set


----------

